# Fei Feng & Stingrays??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I have read around that this may not be a great combo.

They like to suck on the ray's back. 

Does anyone have any experiences with this ??

thx beN


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i have 2 rays and 3 fei fengs together in the same tank.. if you have issues you can always get rid of the fei feng but it is possible to keep them together (tho perhaps im a rare exception)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey rach,

have you noticed them sucking on the rays back at all ever????


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

beN said:


> hey rach,
> 
> have you noticed them sucking on the rays back at all ever????


never have noticed a problem yet... they school around with the tin foils and they suck on the glass from time to time.. havent noticed them even taking notice to the rays


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben, you heard right. Phoenix has been reported to suck on the back of rays in some hobbyist tank. Though most hobbyists will get rid of it knowing if that happen. It doesn't happen often so just observe your tank more often. 

Another thing it will help, make sure your phoenix is well feed.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the info charles...

i definetly dont want it to happen when there is a pair of marbles in there


----------

